# Raffles Cockapoos SCAM warning!



## ralph07 (May 9, 2020)

Agreed a price for a Cockapoo puppy in spring 2019, which was £995. I paid a £250 deposit at this time. 
We were originally getting the puppy in November 2019 but due to a change in circumstances at home we pushed our “pre-reserve” back until summer 2020. We have now cancelled and got our deposit back.
The “breeder” (I actually think it’s a puppy farm...) then emailed in October informing us that the price had increased to £1195, plus they had added an extra £59 for vaccinations. The puppy was always going to have those vaccinations so I do not see why they increased the price. 
I noticed near the beginning of lockdown that they had further increased their prices, but the website specifically stated anyone who was due to collect their puppy before or during June (as we were) would not be affected by the price increase.
They then went back on this, and on 01/06/02 they emailed us to “check we were okay with the price increase in their website”. When I looked they had increased the price to £1795, plus the £59 vaccinations.
At this point I replied and said no, I was not happy. They then returned my £250 deposit.
In total they increased the price by £859, after we had already agreed a price and paid a deposit. I believe this is very unfair and they have broken the contract we made over exchange of money.


----------



## I’m Sophie (Jul 1, 2020)

I worry about these breeders who seem to churn out so many puppies- how do they have the time to give each one the attention they need?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There are numerous cases of pups very ill or dying from this breeder and in 2019 they have in excess of 150 litters. They have given the wrong pups to owners, even the wrong *** and claim that dirty ears and blood in poo is normal for pups going to new homes.

There premises are large kennel blocks - they claim to raise the pups in their home but just a quick look at the numbers involved means they can only be receiving basic case at best and certainly not the socialisation pups need


----------



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2021)

Still many sick puppies coming out of Raffles who have now changed name to Humphries and it is being riun by their son James Wetton as of 1/2/2021


----------



## Mcs (Oct 7, 2021)

ralph07 said:


> Agreed a price for a Cockapoo puppy in spring 2019, which was £995. I paid a £250 deposit at this time.
> We were originally getting the puppy in November 2019 but due to a change in circumstances at home we pushed our “pre-reserve” back until summer 2020. We have now cancelled and got our deposit back.
> The “breeder” (I actually think it’s a puppy farm...) then emailed in October informing us that the price had increased to £1195, plus they had added an extra £59 for vaccinations. The puppy was always going to have those vaccinations so I do not see why they increased the price.
> I noticed near the beginning of lockdown that they had further increased their prices, but the website specifically stated anyone who was due to collect their puppy before or during June (as we were) would not be affected by the price increase.
> ...


Hi there thanks fir your post… how did you get a refund as I’m not getting much engagement with them after taking my deposit.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would suggest trading standards may be a good place to start for a refund as they are a whole house of cards who peddle in lies and deceit


----------

